# IVF and FET in Dubai



## Fiercekitten (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello all!
My husband and I will be moving to Dubai from San Francisco in a few months and we are currently trying to have a baby. If we can get our US insurance to cover and IVF then we will do one here before we go, but if not we will plan to have it done there.

Does anyone have experience with IVFs in Dubai? Or, has anyone had fertility treatment in the US and then had fertility treatment in the UAE? With all the details of the move we are finding this one to be the most stressful. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I seem to be finding conflicting info on this, but are Frozen Embryo Transfers (FET) available in the UAE?

Thanks!
Cassie


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi fellow American . We did 2 IVFs in the USA (first successful for our daughter, 2nd unsuccessful for a 2nd). We have been researching doing it here, but from what I can gather it is currently illegal to freeze embryos in the UAE . That makes me very uncomfortable because if you have extra embryos I guess they just get destroyed.

Price wise it seems cheaper here than in the US (but we had no insurance coverage). I definitely think you should try a cycle with insurance coverage!! Good luck!


----------



## Fiercekitten (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks, kcgirl. We will try to do it in the States if we can but if we have to do it in the UAE it seems like there are some pretty good options. Have you researched the places to do it there?

I hate to think that if we do it in the US and have some extra embryos we will have to fly back home to get them transferred. What a pain that you can't do it there!


----------



## dukeswh (Oct 30, 2012)

There's a well-known clinic in Sharjah which deals primarily on IVF and they also accept freezing embryos (I believe it is only illegal in Dubai). I know this because my colleague and his wife have been going to this clinic for more than a year now and my friend told me that they had frozen embryos to save money on the next cycle if the previous cycle failed. you have to pay 2000 AED (or 4000 AED, i forgot) annually.


----------



## Utopia (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you tried checking out the Dubai Health Authority website?

Their website is: Home Page

I also found this page that might answer your concerns about FET in the UAE.

Good Luck


----------



## Fiercekitten (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for all this info, everyone! I am looking into it all now.


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Did you guys get moved over? Any IVF success??


----------



## Fiercekitten (Apr 23, 2014)

We ended up moving to Abu Dhabi instead of Dubai and we've been here for about 3 months now. I had an IVF in the States before we moved and it was successful, but unfortunately we lost the baby at 12 weeks (2 weeks before we moved here!).

I have now started a fresh IVF cycle here in Abu Dhabi at Al Noor Hospital. I only starting the stim meds last night so it's early days yet. They do it differently here than they did in the US so I am hoping to have success again. Keep your fingers crossed for me, will you?

I'd love to be in touch with anyone going through this process here or thinking about it.


----------



## vickychinoise (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Cassie,

How is your treatment in Abu Dhabi? Did you succeed with IVF in Al Noor Hospital?


----------

